# Cpl. Jean-Michel Deziel



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2011)

*Canadian soldier dies in an apparent accident on a Quebec base
*


By The Canadian Press 

CFB VALCARTIER, Que. - A Canadian soldier has died in an apparent accident on a Quebec military base.

The military says Cpl. Jean-Michel Deziel fell off the roof while installing a telecommunications antenna Monday at CFB Valcartier.

He was evacuated to hospital, where he was pronounced dead, the military said in a statement.

The incident is under investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service. In the meantime, the military says it will not offer any further details.

Deziel had been in the military for just over four years. He had been to Afghanistan in 2009.

"This young soldier who served a tour in Afghanistan had a resoundingly promising career ahead of him in the Canadian Forces," said Col. Jean-Marc Lanthier, commander of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade.

"His unexpected and premature death represents a profound loss to our organization."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2011)

News Room
Death Of Soldier At Cfb Valcartier
5 GBMC.11.02 - January 18, 2011

CFB Valcartier (Québec)  -  A soldier died at approximately 10:00 hrs Monday morning after falling from the roof of a building at CFB Valcartier.  Corporal Jean-Michel Déziel, a member of the Headquarters and Signals Squadron, was in the process of installing a telecommunications antenna when the incident occurred.  The soldier was immediately evacuated to the Laval Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

“It is with great sadness that we learned of the death of Corporal Déziel this morning.  I would like to express my sincere condolences to his family, those close to him, and to his colleagues,” said Colonel Jean-Marc Lanthier, the Commander of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade.  “This young soldier who served a tour in Afghanistan had a resoundingly promising career ahead of him in the Canadian Forces.  His unexpected and premature death represents a profound loss to our organization.”

The incident is under investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service.  As a result, no further details will be released in connection with the circumstances surrounding the fatality at this time.

Corporal Jean-Michel Déziel had served with the Canadian Forces since October 2006.  A signals operator, he served a tour in Afghanistan in 2009.

One of the key roles of the soldiers of the Headquarters and Signals Squadron, an integral unit of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group, is to provide communications links between command elements and operational forces.

-30-

SOURCE:                   Lieutenant Dennis Noël
                                    Public Affairs Officer
                                    5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group
                                    Telephone:  418-844-5000. Local 4688
                                    Fax:  418-260-3082


----------



## 57Chevy (18 Jan 2011)

Canadian soldier dead after fall at CFB Valcartier
article link
CFB VALCARTIER, Que. — A Canadian soldier died after he fell nearly 15 metres from the roof of a building at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier in Quebec on Monday.

Cpl. Jean-Michel Deziel, a member of the headquarters and signals squadron, was installing a telecommunications antenna when he fell at about 10 a.m., said public affairs officer Capt. Jeanette Champagne.

Deziel, who completed a tour in Afghanistan in 2009, was brought to the Laval Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

"He'd already worked in much more dangerous conditions," said Champagne "Having a young soldier die here on the garrison is very sad."

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is investigating the incident, she said.

Col. Jean-Marc Lanthier, the commander of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade based at CFB Valcartier, also offered his condolences to the family and colleagues of Deziel.

"This young soldier who served a tour in Afghanistan had a resoundingly promising career ahead of him in the Canadian Forces," he said. "His unexpected and premature death represents a profound loss to our organization."

Deziel joined the Canadian Forces in October 2006, and served in Afghanistan as a signals operator, providing communications links between commanders and operational forces.

                               (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## GAP (18 Jan 2011)

Canadian soldier dies in an apparent accident on a Quebec base
By: The Canadian Press 01/18/2011 
Article Link

CFB VALCARTIER, Que. - A Canadian soldier has died in an apparent accident on a Quebec military base.

The military says Cpl. Jean-Michel Deziel fell off the roof while installing a telecommunications antenna Monday at CFB Valcartier.

He was evacuated to hospital, where he was pronounced dead, the military said in a statement.

The incident is under investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service. In the meantime, the military says it will not offer any further details.

Deziel had been in the military for just over four years. He had been to Afghanistan in 2009.

"This young soldier who served a tour in Afghanistan had a resoundingly promising career ahead of him in the Canadian Forces," said Col. Jean-Marc Lanthier, commander of the 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade.

"His unexpected and premature death represents a profound loss to our organization."
end of article


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2011)

RIP Cpl Deziel   

Our condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Deziel.


----------



## Fatalize (18 Jan 2011)

RIP Cpl. Deziel


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2011)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends


----------



## Altair (18 Jan 2011)

RIP Cpl. Deziel.


----------

